

Show HN: My new personal website - tectonic
http://andrewcantino.com

======
fuzzythinker
Discovered your <http://underthesite.com>. I think it's a great & DRY way for
those who want to tell users what technologies are used.

------
alexholehouse
Really nice, the only thing I thought is that it might be nice to "collapse"
text back up into the keyboards which cascade them down?

Really like the "You can see everything" pop up at the bottom after 7 clicks -
I didn't use it, but it was nice to have the option

------
amirhhz
Nice work! I'd had this idea for my personal pages, too, specifically for my
CV/Resume! Would love to see a blog post describing how you've done it (I know
the code is there, but a discussion of it would be informative).

------
ByteMuse
This is fantastic - I loved the ant simulation!

It was a bit cryptic to get some of the content; perhaps you could have an
alternative and more straight forward navigation system.

------
ricknew
The technology is cool and it works like a charm. However, the approach of
using "mystery meat" navigation for an entire website is pretty tedious for
this visitor.

------
tel
I thought that was pretty cool up until I tried to hit the back button. It
doesn't diminish the coolness, but it'd be a good thing to fix.

(Also Go Jackets!)

~~~
tectonic
I'm torn- it'd be fairly easy to use pushState to add history, but it'd also
be very annoying for the site to add 100s of history pages to your browser.
Thoughts?

------
iaskwhy
It gets annoying pretty quickly but the idea is nice.

------
hkmurakami
Cute and incredibly memorable! It definitely made me 10x more interested in
who you are and what you do :)

------
Detrus
Looks like <http://www.telescopictext.com/>

~~~
alexholehouse
Presumably why he credits it for the inspiration

------
gobr
I would like to know how that effects affect SEO.

------
saiko-chriskun
dude I love it :D. is the javascript you're using for the text an in-house
solution or from a plugin?

~~~
tectonic
In-house, fairly straightforward, plus jQuery.

------
tectonic
I'd love comments and suggestions!

